# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مبروك المريخي معتصم جعفر رئيساً للاتحاد العام بـ 51 صوت ..

## احمد الحبر

*مبروووووووووك الفوز الكاسح بـ 51 صوت لابن المريخ معتصم جعفر  !!
قبل الاعادة كانت أصوات معتصم جعفر 43 صوت وبعد الاعاده 51 صوت ..
فعلاً في الاعاده افاده ..
واتشددي !!!!!!

*

----------


## ودحسن

*خبرك سمح يا الحبر
الف مبرووووووووك للصفوة معتصم جعفر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الارباب صلاح إدريس تحصل  على 17  صوت
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*شداد صفر صوت !!
كااااااااااك
المصدر / الصدى موبايل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الارباب نقص من العشرين صوت بتاعتو الاولى
مبرووووك معتصم جعفر وشكرا على الخبر اخونا احمد
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*محمد سيد احمد متعادل مع واحد في المركز الخامس للمقاعد القومية بـ 37 صوت
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الف مبروك للدكتور معتصم ولكل المريخاب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الحالة في بطاقة فاضية
وبطاقتين تالفات
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*:019:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

شداد صفر صوت !!
كااااااااااك
المصدر / الصدى موبايل




:019:  كان في داعي للفضائح دي
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

شداد صفر صوت !!
كااااااااااك
المصدر / الصدى موبايل




واااااااك واااااااااك
عجبني ليهو اب شعيرات
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الف مبروك للصفوة معتصم جعفر
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الف مبروك للدكتور معتصم جعفر ود القبائل هذا الانتصار والفوز الكاسح . نتمني له التوفيق في مسيرته القادمه فهو أهل لهل بكل تأكيد .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*معتصم  جعفر  رغم  ما  يقال  عن مريخيته

لم نسمع  أبداً أنه  قدم  للمريخ شيئاً  0

ما نريده منّه هو  العدل  فقط ولا غيره0

خاصةًوالسكرتاريه  لا زالت  بيد مجدى 0

ولك ا لشكر  الحبيب  أحمد  الحبر 0
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الف مبروك للدكتور معتصم جعفر
                        	*

----------


## وهبة

*مبروووووووووووك

واهم حاجة .الارباب 17 صوت

شداد ........نهي صوت
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وبدأت الصورة المقلوبة تنعدل واتفرتقت عصابات المافيا
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*نفسى اعرف شداد عامل كيف
*

----------

